# Anyo Isa De Cadena De Mano



## chris arena (Oct 17, 2008)

We had a small class last night and it gave me a chance to do something that has been on my mind. The Anyo,s that the Professor developed are truly unique! Short easy to learn and extremely effective it a student takes the time to play with them. My take on these videos is to show a softer side application-wise. As a closet Tia'Chi student Anyo one supplies amazing similarities, as I am attempting to show.

I studied Tai'Chi for years before Arnis and it was Arnis that finally made me understand Tai'Chi! Those of you who have practice the Yang form will probably remember the confusion when it came to application of the forms. Arnis is the art that truly made me start to understand the applecations of Tai'Chi.

Anyway, I spent about 15 minutes working with Anyo 1 and have it in two parts listed under "sinawalli boxing" or, 



 for part one, part two is there as well. Hope you like it.

Chris A


----------



## bobquinn (Oct 17, 2008)

Chris,
Great job. I have always enjoyed forms training when a partner is not available and when one needs to find themselves. Thank you for the youtube.

Bob Quinn


----------



## stickarts (Oct 17, 2008)

cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 18, 2008)

An interesting take on doing this form

thanks


----------



## hapkenkido (Oct 22, 2008)

nice vid thanks for sharing.


----------



## Twist (Oct 30, 2008)

chris arena said:


> The Anyo,s that the Professor developed are truly unique! Short easy to learn and extremely effective it a student takes the time to play with them.


I don't want to stir anything up, but I was under the impression that (most of) the anyos were actually created by some of the senior players of MA, not GM Presas?


----------



## Dieter (Oct 30, 2008)

Twist said:


> I don't want to stir anything up, but I was under the impression that (most of) the anyos were actually created by some of the senior players of MA, not GM Presas?



As far as I know this is true for Ernestos anyos, but not for GM Remy's anyos.

Just my 2 cent


----------



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2008)

Seniors certainly put their own interpretation on them, but I believe they're the Professor's (based heavily on Shotokan kata).


----------



## stickarts (Oct 30, 2008)

Much of the art is found within the forms regardless of who contributed and also had the blessings of the professor. The professor made sure that he went over the forms with me along with the rest of the material so the forms must have had some importance.


----------



## chris arena (Oct 31, 2008)

From what I have heard is that the Professor had to teach Karate to get any attention at all if he was to run a school. After all. Arnis is the "ghetto art" to many Urbanized Filipino's and is looked down on. The structured karate systems were well organized and "safe", compared to the street arts of Arnis/Eskrima. That is what sells, simple then and it has never changed since.

Just like anywhere else. How do you introduce your art if it is out of the mainstream? The answer for Remy, and many of the contemporary senior students of his era was simple. Teach Karate and Tai kwon Do or Judo, then show the students a little Arnis and get it going. After all, the previous generation of masters, who really did use FMA for real for survival were either to old, or died during world war II. Remy was simply the one who came up with the tag "Modern Arnis". But many of the advanced and budding "masters" of the era were doing the same thing.

I have the 1980 tapes that the Professor did with the forms and you can see the strong Karate mindset of that era. Nobody knew much about FMA.

Datu Kelly Worden was very important to my basic understanding of the Modern Arnis Anyo's and I look at them as strictly very precise movement. It can change drasticily depending upon the type of energy you put into it. In addition, my training partner, Bill Kortenback, a 35 + IsshanRyu 6th degree, who came up under Sensie Steve Armstrong feels the same way.
and can easily transfer the energy of his art into the Modern Arnis Anyo's in the same way that I played with the Tai' Chi energies that I threw together in the simple video that I did? Bill, myself, and the rest of us look at my Tuesday class as a means to express ourselves from the basics into what works and what doesn't. Yes, we can do flow drills till our sticks light up, but then what have we learned without playing the "what-if" part of the learning experience. Thursdays, we work on the more classic Modern Arnis lines, as you still have to honor the basic stucture of the system if it is to stay alive.

There is an energy within the Filipino Martial Arts that just seem to bring this type of experimentation out into the open. In many arts, you learn 10 or so kata's then you are a black belt and you go and teach the style you have learned and that is fine. But the Filipino arts seem to develop advanced players that just seem to "move on" and do thier own thing. Even our Grandmasters, that we study under have developed a rich mixture of Judo, Karate, grappling it the indegenous Filipino arts.

I guess that just like Bruce Lee stated "You guys have been doing for 500 years what I have been trying to invent"! When he first was introduced to some of the early Filipino Teachers in California. Nothing much has changed. We are one of the original MMA's!

Chris A


----------



## Morgan (Nov 4, 2008)

chris arena said:


> We had a small class last night and it gave me a chance to do something that has been on my mind. The Anyo,s that the Professor developed are truly unique! Short easy to learn and extremely effective it a student takes the time to play with them. My take on these videos is to show a softer side application-wise. As a closet Tia'Chi student Anyo one supplies amazing similarities, as I am attempting to show.
> 
> I studied Tai'Chi for years before Arnis and it was Arnis that finally made me understand Tai'Chi! Those of you who have practice the Yang form will probably remember the confusion when it came to application of the forms. Arnis is the art that truly made me start to understand the applecations of Tai'Chi.
> 
> ...


 
Hello Guro Arena,

Your video clip provides some very thoughtful insights and variations 
on the anyo and applications.  Thanks.

Morgan


----------



## modarnis (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieter said:


> As far as I know this is true for Ernestos anyos, but not for GM Remy's anyos.
> 
> Just my 2 cent


 

My understanding as well.  Stick anyos came from a single form taught to the Professor by his Grandfather.  Empty Hand anyos developed through his early shotokan practice and as part of the academic curriculum of arnis


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 11, 2008)

chris arena said:


> I have the 1980 tapes that the Professor did with the forms and you can see the strong Karate mindset of that era.
> 
> There is an energy within the Filipino Martial Arts that just seem to bring this type of experimentation out into the open.
> Chris A


Yes, and yes.

Dan


----------



## Mark Lynn (Nov 17, 2008)

I thought I heard that the empty hand anyos were created here in the U.S. and that in the Philippines they weren't practiced.  Anybody know for sure?

I think I heard the reason was that over here in the U.S. as he was trying to break into the martial arts market back in the 70's/early 80's that people wanted forms so he created the empty hand anyos.

Anyone know when they were created?

Mark


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Mark,

The data I got was that RP worked on them in ~1975.  I got this from a student of Rick Alemany who told me RP worked on them in his kitchen.

Dan


----------



## Twist (Nov 18, 2008)

Dieter said:


> As far as I know this is true for Ernestos anyos, but not for GM Remy's anyos.
> 
> Just my 2 cent




Mea Culpa  - I thought, the anyos came from a time before the break between the brothers and are the same in both systems. Didnt know GM Remy's anyos were different from what GM Erning teaches.


----------

